# Condiment picnic table



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Mike had some drawings of this little thing, so I made one from scratch and scrap to give to my buddy when we go fishing at their camper this weekend. I need to get the catsup and mustard bottles, and salt and pepper shakers before I cut the holes in the top. Pretty good idea someone had.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Job, Mike

Someone may have had an idea, but you made it look great.

I think it is neat.

John


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

That is a really cool little project. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's COOL Mike

BUT I sure like your table saw   so shiny and pretty  I want it.. 

==========



AxlMyk said:


> Mike had some drawings of this little thing, so I made one from scratch and scrap to give to my buddy when we go fishing at their camper this weekend. I need to get the catsup and mustard bottles, and salt and pepper shakers before I cut the holes in the top. Pretty good idea someone had.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a great project, thanks for posting it!

Corey


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I finally found the bottles and salt/pepper at Gordon foods. Here's the finished product.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Mike,

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Wheres the hot dogs?  I guess it is ketchup soup again.   Wait a minute I see candy in the background, YUM, YUM

Nice job Mike, the condiments show the size nicely and looks well balanced.

John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great job Mike. I promised the guys I would try to get the plans off my computer (which is still down) and had no luck. This project was from The Woodworkers Journal and was a free plan they sent out. Mike, nice job on the napkin holder. The original plan used a piece of wire bent in the shape Mike used and was epoxied into the legs. The only draw back to these designs is a windy day will send the napkins (serviettes for our Canuck friends) into the sunset. A spring loaded center section would clamp them in place. You can find the bottles and salt/pepper shakers in most dollar stores.


----------

